# All steering wheel control buttons stopped working - any advice?



## Macio05 (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone. I hope to learn more and hopefully get some new ideas how to fix this. So I bought my GTO early 2022 and all worked well (OEM radio and steering wheel controls). Couple months ago CD broke (radio was fine). I bought used OEM radio on ebay and replaced. Replacement radio worked well as the original one. But steering wheel buttons literary stopped working when I installed new radio. I do not know what happend. I did not change any wiring (plug and connect). Now I have installed new aftermarket android radio (ototo A6 PF) which I know works with GTO steering wheel (confirmed by other forum member). Still steering wheel controls does not respond to new aftermarket radio as well. Below you can see some things which can go wrong with steering wheel controls. I do not see any visible signs of broken clock spring, buttons are fine - can not believe all of them failed together, circuit wiring issue (but what to check?), all fuses are fine (do you know what fuse would be responsible for GTO 2005 steering wheel controls?), I have seen some post about GM vehicles having inline fuse under the steering wheel in the wiring, but not sure if this exists in GTO and if this can be the reason.

Thank you for any insights or directions as I keep trying to fix this.


_From my online research - There are a few things to consider:
-the clock spring behind the steering wheel (you must remove the steering wheel to see it) may be going bad, as it sends power and signal to everything on the steering wheel.
-You may have a bad fuse, but I would assume all of the steering wheel function would be lost
-The radio may have a poor connection to data lines for those buttons
-the body control module may not be receiving or sending the digital signal from those buttons to the radio
-the buttons may have failed_


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

You have to ohm out the clockspring curcuits to verify it isnt the clockspring.
If the ground circuit at the clockspring goes bad, the whole set of controls will fail


----------



## Macio05 (12 mo ago)

LATECH said:


> You have to ohm out the clockspring curcuits to verify it isnt the clockspring.
> If the ground circuit at the clockspring goes bad, the whole set of controls will fail


Thank you. I am not skilled enough to do that I think. I will research more, if can not do that myself will get this one day to shop.


----------



## Macio05 (12 mo ago)

Ok so I double checked my radio and car harness connections again and I found out additional ground connection is missing between Steering wheel control harness and radio harness. I added this and I was able to program all buttons functions using SWC radio interface. Now all new radio works with steering wheel. So for everybody who thinks about aftermarket radio OTOTO android radio brand is great affordable option and I confirm this works directly with GTO SWC harness. Problem finally solved.


----------

